# The Underground Hip-Hop Thread



## Gena Marie (Apr 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Retlaw (Apr 29, 2011)

Badass!


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 29, 2011)

He's neck and neck with Tupak Shakur for alltime best. Too bad Tupac and Eminem weren't able to get together and do something.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 29, 2011)




----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 29, 2011)

*best white rapper ever !!*






YouTube Video


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 29, 2011)

^^^ this not so much. Watch an interview with him and see if you don't feel differently. Super intelligent and well spoken.


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (Apr 29, 2011)

i believe you..im just pokin fun at it..thats all.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 29, 2011)

I figured that. he's an absolute genius with words.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


>



You finally got a bigger screen I see.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> He's neck and neck with Tupak Shakur for alltime best. Too bad Tupac and Eminem weren't able to get together and do something.




Eminem is more lyrical, but Tupac is the King of rap.  Best seller of all time at 36.5 Million Albums Sold, and said whatever he pleased on most of his songs, from gov issues, to religion, preaching unity amongst all races, song praising women, his mom. etc. of course he had a lot of gangster rap and whole bunch of negative songs also but the guy was just a workaholic and a genious . Tupac is the elvis of rap, only way eminem gets close to pac is if he gets murdered like pac, and that is not happening any time soon.


----------



## Marat (Apr 29, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

Marat said:


> YouTube Video



He went at nas hard on that one. lyrical machine.


----------



## Marat (Apr 29, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> He went at nas hard on that one. lyrical machine.



nothing like this though:






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

This one gives me goosebumps, he knew his life was in danger and just pours his soul into the song. 






YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (Apr 29, 2011)

there will never be another album like that one


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 29, 2011)

I can imagine watching him perform some of those songs from that album live, the energy must be incredible. Unreal actually.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

This was dedicated to Pac by prodigy and havoc....Listen to the lyrics. 

Ny please stand up 







YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (Apr 30, 2011)

ya that came out right after this one:






YouTube Video


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 30, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


>



OMG!  I think the one on the right is our son


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Eminem is more lyrical, but Tupac is the King of rap.  Best seller of all time at 36.5 Million Albums Sold, and said whatever he pleased on most of his songs, from gov issues, to religion, preaching unity amongst all races, song praising women, his mom. etc. of course he had a lot of gangster rap and whole bunch of negative songs also but the guy was just a workaholic and a genious . Tupac is the elvis of rap, only way eminem gets close to pac is if he gets murdered like pac, and that is not happening any time soon.



*sorry, bro but you don't have your facts straight, read below..*

Marshall Bruce Mathers III (born October 17, 1972),[1] better known by his stage name Eminem, is an American rapper, record producer, and actor. Eminem quickly gained popularity in 1999 with his major-label debut album, The Slim Shady LP, which won a Grammy Award for Best Rap Album. The following album, The Marshall Mathers LP, became the fastest-selling solo album in United States history.[2] It brought Eminem increased popularity, including his own record label, Shady Records, and brought his group project, D12, to mainstream recognition.

The Marshall Mathers LP and his third major album, The Eminem Show, also won Grammy Awards, making Eminem the first artist to win Best Rap Album for three consecutive LPs. He then won the award again in 2010 for his album Relapse and in 2011 for his album Recovery, giving him a total of 13 Grammys in his career. In 2003, he won the Academy Award for Best Original Song for "Lose Yourself" from the film, 8 Mile, in which he also played the lead. "Lose Yourself" would go on to become the longest running No. 1 hip hop single.[3] Eminem then went on hiatus after touring in 2005. He released his first album since 2004's Encore, titled Relapse, on May 15, 2009. *Eminem is the best-selling artist of the decade on the US Nielsen SoundScan,[4] and has sold more than 86.5 million albums worldwide to date, making him one of the best-selling music artists in the world.[5]* In 2010, Eminem released his seventh studio album Recovery. It became Eminem's sixth consecutive number-one album in the US and achieved international commercial success, charting at number one in several other countries. It stayed at number-one on the US Billboard 200 chart for five consecutive weeks and a total of seven weeks.[6][7] Recovery was also reported by Billboard to be the best-selling album of 2010, making Eminem the first artist in Nielsen SoundScan history to have two year-end best-selling albums.[8] Recovery is also the best selling digital album in history.[9] Recovery was also named the best selling album worldwide of 2010 joining The Eminem Show which was the best seller of 2002 giving him 2 worldwide year end number 1 albums.[10][11]

In 2005, Eminem was ranked 79th on the VH1 100 Greatest Artists of All-Time.[12] He was also ranked 82nd on Rolling Stone magazine's list of the 100 Greatest Artists of All Time.[13] He was also named the Best Rapper Alive by Vibe magazine in 2008.[14] Including his work with D12, Eminem has achieved nine No. 1 albums on the Billboard Top 200, 7 solo (6 studio albums, 1 compilation) and 2 with D12.[15] Eminem has had 13 number one singles worldwide. In December 2009, Eminem was named the Artist of the Decade by Billboard magazine.[16] His albums The Eminem Show, The Marshall Mathers LP, and Encore (in order) ranked as the 3rd,[17] 7th,[17] and 40th[18] best-selling albums of the 2000???2009 decade by Billboard magazine. Also according to Billboard, Eminem has two of his albums among the top five highest selling albums of the 2000s. In the UK, Eminem has sold over 12.5 million records.[19] Eminem has also sold more than 33 million track downloads and 39.6 million albums in the United States alone.[20] In 2010, MTV ranked Eminem as the 7th biggest icon in pop music history.[21] During 2010, Eminem's music generated 94 million streams, more than any other music artist.[20] "Love the Way You Lie", the second single from 2010's Recovery was the best-selling single of 2010 in the United Kingdom even though it did not reach number 1 there, the first time this has happened in the UK since 1969. [22] Eminem has scored over 1 billion views on his official Vevo page on YouTube.[23]


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Eninem sells alot because caucasians believe he's a folk hero.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 30, 2011)

I was forced into listening to rap due to our son, I am a rocker chick.  Of all the shit I have been forced to listen to over the years, Eninem just seems to be getting better and better.  He seems to stay true to who he is and what he represents  

I think I would like him a lot more if prince played him a lot less


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

^^^^

The folk hero has reeled you in like so many and will continue to so, despite being overrated.


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 30, 2011)

It's all good my friend.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

I think a round of negs is in order for chico.

His pro tupac, anti-white agenda has been clear for some time now!


----------



## Arnold (Apr 30, 2011)

Realist said:


> Eninem sells alot because caucasians believe he's a folk hero.



very interesting when Dr. Dre is the one that discovered and signed Eminem and even black rappers admit that Eminem is one of the best, if not THE best.


----------



## TJTJ (Apr 30, 2011)

I liked him more when he wasnt clean and sober. All greats were great because they were always doped up.


----------



## SFW (Apr 30, 2011)

He still smokes weed.


----------



## Realist (Apr 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> very interesting when Dr. Dre is the one that discovered and signed Eminem and even black rappers admit that Eminem is one of the best, if not THE best.


 
Dr. Dre, yeah there's a real epic reference. Ha Ha Ha.

And I'm sure black rappers who are bias or won't amount to much do feel that way.

Eninem is good, but no where near being THE best.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2011)

Prince said:


> *sorry, bro but you don't have your facts straight, read below..*
> 
> Marshall Bruce Mathers III (born October 17, 1972),[1] better known by his stage name Eminem, is an American rapper, record producer, and actor. Eminem quickly gained popularity in 1999 with his major-label debut album, The Slim Shady LP, which won a Grammy Award for Best Rap Album. The following album, The Marshall Mathers LP, became the fastest-selling solo album in United States history.[2] It brought Eminem increased popularity, including his own record label, Shady Records, and brought his group project, D12, to mainstream recognition.
> 
> ...



I did further research and you are correct, tupac is at 75-80 million worldwide albums sold taking the #2 spot. Has been dead for 15 years, and out of the rotation of most radio stations but yet his albums continue to sell. Eminem is truly talented and great lyrically but can't touch the Michael Jordan of rap. IMO of course.


----------



## Stoner1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Gena Marie said:


> I was forced into listening to rap due to our son, I am a rocker chick.  Of all the shit I have been forced to listen to over the years, Eninem just seems to be getting better and better.  He seems to stay true to who he is and what he represents
> 
> I think I would like him a lot more if prince played him a lot less



Always a rocker, but its Eminem when I'm in the gym.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 30, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## cg89 (Apr 30, 2011)

you just started a mess...Lil Wayne Best Rapper Alive..Weezy f baby 
"Shoot em dead in the living room, Get it?, Shoot em dead in the living room"
"Real G's move in silence like lasaGna"
best rapper alive hands down...amazing with word play


----------



## MyK (Apr 30, 2011)

cg89 said:


> you just started a mess...Lil Wayne Best Rapper Alive..Weezy f baby
> "Shoot em dead in the living room, Get it?, Shoot em dead in the living room"
> "Real G's move in silence like lasaGna"
> best rapper alive hands down...amazing with word play


 

wow. that is amazing wordplay... dead in the living room?? no I dont get it!


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 1, 2011)

Please...please...dont tell my you think Lil Wayne, Drake or that dumb bitch Niki Minaj even come slightly close to being "the best" rappers.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video











These kids need to do two things. 1) Get off Birdman's dick. 2) Stop singing.






YouTube Video









 
Real artist.


----------



## MyK (May 1, 2011)

yea... weezy stepped into a radio studio with out some "freestyles" prepared. Drake was obviously a little more prepared and had some "freestyles" in his head ready.. EM is just the sickest.. I dont like all the product placements in his new videos.. but why not cash in right.... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/open-chat/127550-longest-comercial-everrrrrr.html


Imma just gonna leave this here though.... ya know seein as how we talkin bout hip hop...







YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

I like Wayne and especially when he does songs with Juelz. But if you were to make an analogy to comedy, Wayne is like a funny sexist joke -- "What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
-Nothing, you already told her twice."

He's a punchline rapper. Like he's good sometimes but it's like comparing 'yo mama' jokes to richard pryor. Pac, biggie, etc are all on a completely different level than wayne.


----------



## Marat (May 1, 2011)

this is a good spot to post this:






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## cg89 (May 1, 2011)

DiGiTaL said:


> Please...please...dont tell my you think Lil Wayne, Drake or that dumb bitch Niki Minaj even come slightly close to being "the best" rappers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



how is that a fail thats the way he freestyles on the spot....look at some of his concert videos..his no ceilings mixtape was better than most rappers albums lets be real...






YouTube Video










thats from carter 2..carter 3 was crazy...carter iv will be insane  not to mention he doesn't write anything down he just spits over the beat..look at the documentary oh and what other rapper has a song with 10,000 bars? no one


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 2, 2011)

Prince said:


> *sorry, bro but you don't have your facts straight, read below..*
> 
> Marshall Bruce Mathers III (born October 17, 1972),[1] better known by his stage name Eminem, is an American rapper, record producer, and actor. Eminem quickly gained popularity in 1999 with his major-label debut album, The Slim Shady LP, which won a Grammy Award for Best Rap Album. The following album, The Marshall Mathers LP, became the fastest-selling solo album in United States history.[2] It brought Eminem increased popularity, including his own record label, Shady Records, and brought his group project, D12, to mainstream recognition.
> 
> ...



Jesus H....if he only netted a single dollar off each album sold.....


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 2, 2011)

*No info for the D-E-A*






YouTube Video











Puffy can't dance or rap.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 2, 2011)

Rap sounds so shitty live.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 2, 2011)

"A Milli"

Lil' Wayne

A millionaire, I'm a young money millionaire
Tougher than Nigerian hair
My criteria compared to your career this isn't fair
I'm a venereal disease like a menstrual bleed
Through the pencil and leak on the sheet of the tablet
In my mind 'cause I don't write shit, 'cause I ain't got time
'cause my seconds, minutes, hours go to the all mighty dollar
And the all mighty power of that ch, ch, ch, ch chopper
Sister, brother, son, daughter, father mothafuck a coppa
Got the Maserati dancin' on the bridge pussy poppin'
Tell the coppers hahahaha you can't catch 'em, you can't stop 'em
I go by them goon rules if you can't beat 'em then you pop 'em
You can't man 'em then you mop 'em,
You can't stand 'em then you drop 'em,
You pop 'em 'cause we pop 'em like Orville Redenbacher!!
Motherfucker I'm ill

A million here, a million there
Sicilian bitch with long hair
With coke in the derriere
Like smoking the thinnest air
I open the Lamborghini hopin' them crackers see me
Like look at that bastard weezy
He's a beast, he's a dog, he's a motherfucking problem
OK, you're a goon but what's a goon to a goblin?
Nothing, nothing -- you ain't scarin' nothing
On some faggot bullshit call him Denise Rodman
Call me what you want bitch, call me on my sidekick
Never answer when it's private, damn I hate a shy bitch
Don't you hate a shy bitch?
Yeah I ate a shy bitch
She ain't shy no more, she changed her name to my bitch
hahahaha, yeah, nigga that's my bitch
So when she ask for the money, when you through don't be surprised bitch
It ain't trickin' if you got it
But you like a bitch with no ass, you ain't go shit
Motherfucker I'm ill, not sick
And I'm OK but my watch sick, yeah my drop sick, yeah my glock sick and my knot thick
IM It!
Motherfucker I'm Ill!

Yeah
See..
They say I'm rapping like Big, Jay and Tupac, Andre 3000 where is Erykah Baduh at? Who that?
Who that say they're gonna beat Lil' Wayne
My name ain't BIC, but I keep that flame man
Who that one that do that boy?
You all knew that
True that swallow
And I be the shit now you got loose bowels
I don't owe you like two vowels
But I would like for you to pay me by the hour
Ha ha, and I'd rather be pushing flowers
Than to be in the penn sharing showers
Ha, Tony told us this world was ours
and the Bible told us every girl was sour
don't play in the garden and don't smell her flower
call me Mr. Carter or Mr. Lawn Mower
boy I got so many bitches like I'm Michael Lowry
even Gwen Stefani said she couldn't doubt me
Motherfucker I say life ain't shit without me
Chrome lips poking out the coup look like it's pouting
I do what I do and you do what you can do about it Bitch
I could turn a crack rock into a mountain, dare me
Don't you compare me 'cause there ain't nobody near me
They don't see me, but they hear me
They don't feel me, but they fear me.
I'm illie
C3
3P
Hahahaha


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

^ I have that entire interview. he even raps at the end. they also accidentally knock down that poster of the kid too lol


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

PART 1






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

I cant believe he thought that (about another black man shooting him)

Statistically, 9 times out of 10, its black on black murder. 

and not sure what he means about blacks and latinos not having an outlet. He mentions the military...Theres plenty of blacks and latinos in the military, enlisted and commisioned. 

Pac was a walking contradiction. He seemed very conflicted when it came to which direction he wanted to go (positive or negative) Starting off with digital underground on a much more positive note and then transitioning to the thug life mentality/persona.


----------



## cg89 (May 4, 2011)

Lil wayne for president 2012


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

SFW said:


> Starting off with digital underground on a much more positive note and then transitioning to the thug life mentality/persona.



he spoke on this -- he's acting as a persona/caricature. he's said he's basically acting as a representative for a larger group of people. He made those statements after that incident where he was walking out of the court house and spit on the camera and stuff

same with Biggie, his mother frequently spoke on how he's just a regular guy. BIG even said how he was just reporting the stories around him.

This is pretty consistent with many, many rappers.

Look at how Dre looked when he was younger:






Ironically, Lupe Fiasco was probably involved in the game more deeply than many of these rappers claim to be.


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

In my eyes its mainly entertainment. There are positive rappers who have stayed positive throughout the years. talib kweli, common etc.

I think lupes a decent artist. I just dont understand how it went from rapping about skate boarding to this.....






YouTube Video














I like his use of double entendres though


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

I think Lupe's one of the best ever. My opinion on why he's not at the top is because he doesn't really mean much for rap in the scheme of things. Biggie, Pac etc are like presences in rap. You can't tell the rap story without them. I feel like Lupe will be the best rapper to be forgotten.

Here are some mixtape stuff that I particularly like. Keep in mind he's like 20 or 21 or so when he wrote all of these.

Look up the lyrics if you need em. All this stuff goes over guys' heads on the first try but it's insane. The thing with most rappers is that there lines will get repeated -- none of lupe's lyrics ever will show up in any form in anyone else's songs. 



The missed lyric in this one is that he's "the leader of Da Pak", not "the leader of the pack". He's making a pun on "leader of the pack". Da Pak was the rap group that he was in when he was in high school. He was the leader of it lol.





YouTube Video

















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

back on topic....







YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

This song is one of my favorites:

It's a play on Biggie's  "Kick in the Door" and Niggas Bleed. 







YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

^ hes got good word play (lupe)

BIG has to be the most quoted, sampled and lyrically referenced rapper in history.


----------



## cg89 (May 4, 2011)

YouTube Video










Lil Wayne's version KILLS jay-z's


----------



## SFW (May 4, 2011)

> _"Me spoke to demon father about the murderous animals....heheh"_


 






YouTube Video


----------



## cg89 (May 4, 2011)

he recorded that joking around he said in a recent interview and no doubt he was leanin had what about this interview 




YouTube Video










hhaha "ill murder you, your family, a new born whatever i can't go to hell because imma take over bitch" illuminati nigga lol jk he was high as hell


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

cg89 said:


> Lil Wayne's version KILLS jay-z's



really?






YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

cg89 said:


> hhaha "ill murder you, your family, a new born whatever i can't go to hell because imma take over bitch" illuminati nigga lol jk he was high as hell



of course he was. he was with cash money since he was in elementary school and he's been making good money since then. why would he ever have put in any work?


----------



## DiGiTaL (May 4, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 4, 2011)

Regarding "Put You On Game", here's the rest of that series of songs. The songs are basically in order. They tell the story of Michael Young History -- a typical guy who gets caught up in selling drugs, putting work, the physical, material world (represented by The Game) as a result of being enticed by greed, power, sex, manipulation etc. (represented by The Streets, The Game's wife) and ultimately getting murdered and returning from death as "The Cool" (representing all the "cool" shit that people are into -- money, drugs etc).

Real Recognize Real is an overview of the whole story and the characters.
The Cool/The Coolest is about Michael Young History -- his general story and him coming back from the dead and seeing the world around him.
Streets on Fire is about the state of the world under the influence of The Streets -- how lust, greed, power affects people and how she's controlling all of that.
The Die is about Michael Young History ultimately getting killed.
Put You on Game is basically giving the background/description of The Game






YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video















YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 6, 2011)

classic shit from classic cats






YouTube Video


----------



## Marat (May 6, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## juggernaut (May 6, 2011)

Marat said:


> I like Wayne and especially when he does songs with Juelz. But if you were to make an analogy to comedy, Wayne is like a funny sexist joke -- "What do you tell a woman with two black eyes?
> -Nothing, you already told her twice."
> 
> He's a punchline rapper. Like he's good sometimes but it's like comparing 'yo mama' jokes to richard pryor. Pac, biggie, etc are all on a completely different level than wayne.



this


----------



## mr. ya-di-da (May 6, 2011)

i know brothas got good genetics but have you seen dr. dre in his new video with eminem ?  hes all yoked out !  do you think he is using gear ?


----------



## Arnold (May 6, 2011)

mr. ya-di-da said:


> i know brothas got good genetics but have you seen dr. dre in his new video with eminem ?  hes all yoked out !  do you think he is using gear ?



yup, he is jacked! not sure if he is on anything but either way he has great genetics, I wish I had them.


----------



## superman39 (May 6, 2011)

mr. Ya-di-da said:


>



lmao


----------



## SFW (May 7, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## cg89 (May 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> yup, he is jacked! not sure if he is on anything but either way he has great genetics, I wish I had them.



jealous of his traps


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## Saney (May 11, 2011)

That video ^^^ was fucking ridiculous... kill yourself


----------



## SFW (May 11, 2011)

I would but my chest is too desirable.

Besides, you aint ringing the bells, you aint busting my grapes....


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 16, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 17, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 17, 2011)

"I think the president is smokin weed
Bumpin this beat
Makin a livin out my misery
Till he got a friend like me"







YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 18, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 20, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 22, 2011)

Original white rappers






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 24, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 27, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (May 28, 2011)

lol i hate that kid/guy/elf













Fucking Whores...all of em 





YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (May 29, 2011)

YouTube Video











Milfs anthem


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

Suffolk county, Long Island






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

^ 





> "...We flip ya car over, like long island steroid abusers, when they roid ragin, white boy came in, let me do some explanin, misbehaving, rugged-man hairy fat slob unshaven..."


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 1, 2011)

SFW said:


> Suffolk county, Long Island
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That kid is fire, awesome delivery. I just think he is a bit delusional when he says on the interview about crushing eminem on a diss rap if it ever comes down to it.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 1, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 1, 2011)

HialeahChico305 said:


> That kid is fire, awesome delivery. I just think he is a bit delusional when he says on the interview about crushing eminem on a diss rap if it ever comes down to it.


 

I agree 100%. He's smart and knows what time it is... but Em would mutilate him on a battle rap, Hands down.

Would like to hear them both spit on a track but that'll never happen. I think theres some animosity btwn them or some shit.


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Jun 2, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Jun 21, 2011)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Feb 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## Gissurjon (Feb 7, 2012)

Prince said:


> very interesting when Dr. Dre is the one that discovered and signed Eminem and even black rappers admit that Eminem is one of the best, if not THE best.



Eminem was unsigned hype in the source magazine before Dre got with him, so so much for "discovering" him.

Eminem is the best ever, when it comes to technique, content, delivery etc. Anybody who destroys Jay Z on his own song is bad ass


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 7, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## YSGC (Feb 8, 2012)

Its okay for the best rapper in the world to be white...BECAUSE MY PRESIDENT IS BLACK AND MY LAMBOS BLUE AND I BE GOT DAMN IF THE RIMS AINT TOO!!!


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

SFW said:


> I cant believe he thought that (about another black man shooting him)
> 
> Statistically, 9 times out of 10, its black on black murder.
> 
> ...





Nevermind, you beat me to it. I had about 20 questions pop into my mind watching that interview. I have never heard a more self contradicting load of horseshit and hypocrisy in my life. He dedicated his life to talking shit about people and what he was going to do to them. When somebody had enough of him showing his ass acting like a little punk bitch, he got shot, but that came as a surprise to him. Did he expect it to be whitey from the ROTC? 

Typical worthless nigger making excuses for his behavior instead of taking responsibility.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

Eminem is an annoying crack-baby. Tupac is overrated.


Here's some decent music for you, way better than either of those fags.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Eminem is an annoying crack-baby. Tupac is overrated.
> 
> 
> Here's some decent music for you, way better than either of those fags.
> ...




I like it!


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Nevermind, you beat me to it. I had about 20 questions pop into my mind watching that interview. I have never heard a more self contradicting load of horseshit and hypocrisy in my life.
> He dedicated his life to talking shit about people and what he was going to do to them. When somebody had enough of him showing his ass acting like a little punk bitch, he got shot, but that came as a surprise to him. Did he expect it to be whitey from the ROTC?
> 
> Typical worthless nigger making excuses for his behavior instead of taking responsibility.



What you don't understand here is that this is a savage, but there is a method to his madness. Tupac was trying to start a revolution and subliminally was injecting this thought on his audience with his music after he was released from jail. From his late songs records, he speaks about rappers attempting to destroy his image which is the reason he disses them. Again you need to see his whole line of work from start to end before judging the artist. What you see on the interview is a man that according to him was framed and shot, given 4 years of jail for grabbing a strippers ass.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

Canucklehead said:


> Eminem is an annoying crack-baby. Tupac is overrated.
> 
> 
> Here's some decent music for you, way better than either of those fags.
> ...



nice, never heard of him before. Thanks for posting these.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> Nevermind, you beat me to it. I had about 20 questions pop into my mind watching that interview. I have never heard a more self contradicting load of horseshit and hypocrisy in my life. He dedicated his life to talking shit about people and what he was going to do to them. When somebody had enough of him showing his ass acting like a little punk bitch, he got shot, but that came as a surprise to him. Did he expect it to be whitey from the ROTC?
> 
> Typical worthless nigger making excuses for his behavior instead of taking responsibility.



Here is pac putting that subliminal thought on his ghetto audience basically saying F the government. 

Your typical worthless nigger huh? 





YouTube Video


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Here is pac putting that subliminal thought on his ghetto audience basically saying F the government.
> 
> Your typical worthless nigger huh?
> 
> ...



What did he overthrow? Nothing. What revolution did he start? None. How has he helped poor inner city kids to develop real life skills to build a better future? He hasn't. How has he improved anything? He hasn't. 

Just a bunch of empty talk. 20 other niggers may have got record labels out of death row, but the other millions of poor inner city people still live in poverty with no hope of getting out because they are bombarded with negative messages about how they are suppose to live their life. Just another generation after generation growing up living the ghetto fabulous lifestyle of ignorance, stupidity, crime, and punishment.    

On the flip side, live your life how you choose to live it. I have no problem with that. If you want to spend most of your time smoking weed and learning to rap, fine. I like to smoke weed too, but the difference is I know how to balance work and play. Don't fucking insult me with bullshit about how black kids have no other options for what they put their energy into while white kids have options. 

I didn't have options. I wasn't born with a silver spoon. I had something better than options. It was called a family with a dad leading it. As fucked up as my family was, it was still crucial to me turning out semi-functional and successful. I know I have some serious problems, but that was passed along in my blood. Even with most of my family being nuts, the responsibility to one's family meant that I created my own options, and it wasn't fucking easy.  

Sorry, it's not my fault that niggers are too busy living the thug life to raise their kids properly. As whitey, it's not my fault that most of them are living a pipe dream of being a famous rapper instead of learning some practical shit that they could use to make some money one day. What Pac says is an insult to anyone who has worked hard to have something. Fuck him, I'm glad he got shot. He deserved it.


----------



## Big Pimpin (Feb 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> Here is pac putting that subliminal thought on his ghetto audience basically saying F the government.
> 
> Your typical worthless nigger huh?
> 
> ...




LMFAO 

Stupid wanna be a thug life negger.   And I actually like his raps.


----------



## KelJu (Feb 8, 2012)

Big Pimpin said:


> LMFAO
> 
> Stupid wanna be a thug life negger.   And I actually like his raps.



I like his beats, and I like his flow. I just can't fucking stand his lyrics and dumb nigger opinions. I would say that Tu-Pac is 10 times more talented than say I don't know...SIR MIX-A-LOT. But, I would listen to SIR MIX-A-LOT any day over Tu-Pac just because I can get behind songs about appreciating a nice round ass. I can't identify with niggers fighting over what side of the country they are in or cutting people up, or fucking their wives, or whatever stupid thug ass shit he has to say.


----------



## Canucklehead (Feb 8, 2012)

HialeahChico305 said:


> nice, never heard of him before. Thanks for posting these.



He's been around for a loooong time! He's Ice Cube's cousin. He's also in Hieroglyphics, Dilated Peoples, Gorillaz and Deltron 3030.


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2012)

I still find it hard to believe that he shot those cops and got away with it.


----------



## SFW (Feb 8, 2012)

this is interesting. pac seems like he was a good dude at heart.






YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

Pac's essence







YouTube Video


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Feb 8, 2012)

KelJu said:


> What did he overthrow? Nothing. What revolution did he start? None. How has he helped poor inner city kids to develop real life skills to build a better future? He hasn't. How has he improved anything? He hasn't.



He was not given the chance, Dead at 25. Shot, cut open for your viewing pleasure, and then cremated . all this in the course of a week. 







Malcom X was a pimp/pusher back on his days, we can't blossom if we are not given the chance.



> Just a bunch of empty talk. 20 other niggers may have got record labels out of death row, but the other millions of poor inner city people still live in poverty with no hope of getting out because they are bombarded with negative messages about how they are suppose to live their life. Just another generation after generation growing up living the ghetto fabulous lifestyle of ignorance, stupidity, crime, and punishment.



Your getting caught up in the hype he created after he got out of jail on bail, there are plenty of positive music coming from tupac made before his jail sentence.






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video













> On the flip side, live your life how you choose to live it. I have no problem with that. If you want to spend most of your time smoking weed and learning to rap, fine. I like to smoke weed too, but the difference is I know how to balance work and play. Don't fucking insult me with bullshit about how black kids have no other options for what they put their energy into while white kids have options.
> 
> I didn't have options. I wasn't born with a silver spoon. I had something better than options. It was called a family with a dad leading it. As fucked up as my family was, it was still crucial to me turning out semi-functional and successful. I know I have some serious problems, but that was passed along in my blood. Even with most of my family being nuts, the responsibility to one's family meant that I created my own options, and it wasn't fucking easy.
> 
> Sorry, it's not my fault that niggers are too busy living the thug life to raise their kids properly. As whitey, it's not my fault that most of them are living a pipe dream of being a famous rapper instead of learning some practical shit that they could use to make some money one day. What Pac says is an insult to anyone who has worked hard to have something. Fuck him, I'm glad he got shot. He deserved it.




I agree with most you've said here, except the last part. Nobody deserves to go out like that. Many rappers talk the gangster talk to sell records yet they are still alive. Truth is nobody knows who and why they killed tupac.


----------



## sofargone561 (Feb 9, 2012)

Joe budden!


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

I'll start things off. I'll try and merge it with another thread. 






YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------



## SFW (Mar 8, 2012)

YouTube Video


----------

